# 2005 Maxima Codes P0726 and P1726



## Hefitz (Feb 9, 2011)

Car will not shift past 3rd gear. R, 1, 2 and 3 are no problem. Ran it by a local tranny shop this morning. They hooked up their majic box and spit out the two codes:

P0726 - Engine Speed Input Circuit
P1726 - Electronic Throttle Control System

My question is....where do I go from here? I have no problem doing most mechanic work. Just not sure what parts need to be replaced.

Any ideas or suggestions?

Thanks

Fitz


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There's probably nothing you can do yourself, except make an appointment with your local Nissan dealer. P1726 diagnostics states if there are other codes stored with it, you must diagnose the other codes first. So, that means the P0726 code takes precedence. P0726 states possible causes included wiring or harness (signal circuit is open or shorted) or the ECM. Testing involves using a Nissan Consult II scantool and following the FSM diagnostic procedures to isolate the problem. If it is the ECM, then it will need to be programmed and you'll have to take it to the dealer, anyway. One thing to keep in mind is that ECM's fall under your long term emmision warranty. Usually that's 8 years/80,000 miles, so hopefully you'll be under the mileage. If it's a harness or circuit issue, it will likely be customer pay unless you have an extended warranty to cover it.


----------



## Hefitz (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. I had a sinking feeling it was gonna be beyond my realm to get to the problem. 75,000 miles so hoping for ECM issue. Regardless gotta have it fixed. If momma aint happy, aint nobody happy in this house.

Thanks again.


----------



## Hefitz (Feb 9, 2011)

Update:

Took the car to local repair shop. They called last night and said their diagnostics show that the codes listed above were stored codes and not "active" as in, not occuring within the last few start ups. Any way he said he cleared the codes and the car functioning as it should, shifting through all the gears. He will test drive it again this morning to see if he can duplicate the issue and see what the equipment tells him.

He did tell me that the car has a broken motor mount. I didn't know enough at the time to ask him which one. I know a couple of them are equipped with sensors. I'm wondering if a broken motor mount could signal the car to go into "Safe" or "limp home" mode and cause this issue??

I know I probably should have taken it directly to the dealer but I'm hard headed.

Fitz


----------

